

Freelance Camp PRO, San Francisco 2010 - Anybody going? - davidedicillo
http://freelancecamppro2010sf.eventbrite.com/

======
davidedicillo
I'm planning to be in SF during WWDC (even if I won't attend, one of my
employees will), so I'm looking for events to attend and meet local people.

